# PCGH-PCs nur mit Windows Home?



## grue (13. Oktober 2019)

Vor fünf Jahren habe ich meinen ersten PCGH-PC gekauft, den damaligen Budget. Der hat sich tapfer geschlagen, aber nun ist es Zeit für einen neuen. Das Problem: ich hätte gern Windows 10 Professional. 

2014 hätte ich den PC auch ohne OS kaufen können. Das geht nicht mehr. Die Home Edition ist fest verdrahtet. Man kann sie weder weglassen noch durch eine andere Edition ersetzen, so die Auskunft von Alternate. Nun verspüre ich einerseits wenig Lust, das OS zweimal zu bezahlen, weiß aber andererseits die hohe Qualität der PCGH-PCs zu schätzen.

Daher die Frage, ob ihr eure Produktphilosophie nicht überdenken könntet.

Windows 10 Pro ist für Spieler deutlich besser geeignet als Windows 10 Home. Allein die Möglichkeit, das Feature Upgrade für mehrere Monate auszusetzen, bis Microsoft die gröbsten Bugs beseitigts hat, ist Gold wert.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Oktober 2019)

Ohne Näheres zu wissen: Ich befürchte dass das nicht so einfach geht wenn Alternate da schon verneint (man möge mich korrigieren wenn ich falsch liege). Aber du kannst natürlich auf jedem PCGH-PC Win10Pro installieren - ein entsprechender Key kostet beispielsweise bei MMOGA oder vergleichbaren seriösen Keyshops deutlich unter 20€. Es ist zwar unschön wenn man die drauflegen muss aber es sind zumindest keine Reichtümer die versenkt werden.


----------



## grue (16. Oktober 2019)

Das Problem bei den PCGH-PCs ist, dass die Lizenz im BIOS hartverdrahtet ist. Das war bei meinem jetzigen PC so und wird auch immer noch so sein. Bei solchen PCS kann man diese im Handel erhältlichen Keys nicht nutzen. Man muss den vollen Preis über den Microsoft Store abdrücken, bei mir waren das seinerzeit über 150 EUR. Der technische Zusammenhang ist mir entfallen, aber das Thema "Lizenz im BIOS verankert" war bei der Upgradewelle auf Windows 10 ein heißes Thema. Da war ich nicht das einzige Opfer. Viele User haben damals für schmales Geld einen Pro-Key für Windows 7 bzw. Windows 8 gekauft und dann kostenlos auf Windows 10 Pro upgedatet. Wer so einen Rechner hatte wie ich (Toshiba Notebooks waren da auch berüchtigt), hatte die A-Karte gezogen. Das heißt, entweder ich beiße in den sauren Apfel und lege da nochmal 199 Ocken drauf (aktueller Preis für Windows 10 Pro) oder ich kaufe meinen PC woanders. Kann allerdings sein, dass ich damit nicht unbedingt billiger komme. Seufz.

Für mich kommt das Thema zu spät, aber ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum man sowas sinnloses macht und die wirkliche guten PCHG-PCs durch dieses Zwangsbundle entwertet. Mein Ziel ist, dass zukünftige Angebote da wieder flexibler werden. Leider hüllt sich die Redaktion in Schweigen, was das Thema betrifft. Vielleicht schreibe ich mal eine Leserbrief und bitte um Stellungnahme.


----------



## DOcean (16. Oktober 2019)

kauf die Komponenten doch einfach selber zusammen und bau dann selber zusammen dann kannst du dir auch das OS aussuchen...


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Oktober 2019)

Das geht auch anders - man muss die Installation nur dazu zwingen, die im BIOS hinterlegten Aktivierungsdaten zu ignorieren. Etwa mittels PID.Txt oder ei.cfg - google wird dir da schnell verraten was man genau tun muss. Siehe auch Konfigurations-und Produkt-ID-Dateien der Windows Setup Edition (Ei. cfg und PID. txt) | Microsoft Docs


----------



## pedi (16. Oktober 2019)

es sollte doch funktionieren, wenn bei der windoesinstallation bei der keyabfrage den prokey eingibt, oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## DaXXes (16. Oktober 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das geht auch anders - man muss die Installation nur dazu zwingen, die im BIOS hinterlegten Aktivierungsdaten zu ignorieren. Etwa mittels PID.Txt oder ei.cfg - google wird dir da schnell verraten was man genau tun muss. Siehe auch Konfigurations-und Produkt-ID-Dateien der Windows Setup Edition (Ei. cfg und PID. txt) | Microsoft Docs



Einfacher als das scheint mir der Weg zu sein, Windows 10 Pro als Rohversion ohne zusätzliche Treiber und ohne Aktivierung auf einem anderen PC/Notebook zu installieren und dann die SSD in den eigentlichen PC einzubauen. Da die hinterlegte Lizenz für die Pro-Version sowieso nicht gilt, sollte die dann auch ignoriert werden und man kann es mit so einem "Billig-Key" versuchen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Oktober 2019)

pedi schrieb:


> es sollte doch funktionieren, wenn bei der  windoesinstallation bei der keyabfrage den prokey eingibt, oder seh ich  das falsch?


Das problem daran ist, dass diese Keyabfrage niemals kommt wenn der Key im BIOS hinterlegt ist. 

Man muss die Installation manuell dazu zwingen einen anderen Key zu benutzen (methode wie im Link erklärt) sonst wird die Routine immer ungefragt den BIOS-Key auslesen und verwenden.



DaXXes schrieb:


> Einfacher als das scheint mir der Weg zu sein,  Windows 10 Pro als Rohversion ohne zusätzliche Treiber und ohne  Aktivierung auf einem anderen PC/Notebook zu installieren und dann die  SSD in den eigentlichen PC einzubauen.



Könnte funktionieren, hab ich noch gar nicht drüber nachgedacht.


----------

